
Flyway 5.0.0 released - axelfontaine
https://flywaydb.org/blog/flyway-5.0.0
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
axelfontaine
Good point. I'll attempt this tomorrow if this doesn't get picked up
organically today.

